# your favorite masculine scents?



## krissy (May 27, 2011)

i have had a request for a bunch of different mens scents and i want to get as many as i can. who has some really good ones?


----------



## Tabitha (May 27, 2011)

check your pms


----------



## pgnlady (May 27, 2011)

I just made Bay Rum from Oregon Trail and it is fantastic!!  I also like Midsummer Night from Peak, & Blue Sugar from Scent Works.  Careful with the Midsummer Night though it A's big time, the other two soap like a dream though.  Hope this helps


----------



## Adema (May 27, 2011)

Green irish tweed fro scent works is really nice, and their Bay rum as well.


----------



## krissy (May 27, 2011)

cool, thanks ladies!


----------



## JenniferSews (May 27, 2011)

I took a chance on WSP Tobacco Caramel for some reason and it's a nice manly scent.  Kind of reminds me of shaving cream. I second Green Irish Tweed.


----------



## IrishLass (May 27, 2011)

Masculine Musk from SweetCakes
Green Irish Tweed from TheScentWorks 
Midsummer's Night from WSP
Paradise from Daystar (it's more of a unisex lime scent, but all my guys love it)
Classic Old Spice from OregonTrails
Salty Sailor from Daystar

IrishLass


----------



## Lynnz (May 28, 2011)

Love these kind of questions LOL
Fav Mens fragrances to date

Green tweed from Elements (want to try scentworks)
Bay Rum from Oregan trail
Cedar and Saffron from Bramble Berry :0)

Edited to add that I have Extremely Sexy for Men here from Natures Garden and it has some good reviews so will let you know what I think once I soap it :0)


----------



## newbie (May 28, 2011)

BLack Canyon from Peaks seems very popular with men and ladies alike. Also Ancient Sedona from Bramble Berry. Vanilla and Sandalwood or Vanilla and Musk (about 50/50) has been well-received. Lime, as well. Men seem to be a little harder to figure out scent-wise than women. Men tell me they overall aren't as interested in scents, but I don't know if that's true as a generalization.


----------



## tomara (May 28, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> BLack Canyon from Peaks seems very popular with men and ladies alike. Also Ancient Sedona from Bramble Berry. Vanilla and Sandalwood or Vanilla and Musk (about 50/50) has been well-received. Lime, as well. Men seem to be a little harder to figure out scent-wise than women. Men tell me they overall aren't as interested in scents, but I don't know if that's true as a generalization.



I love Black Canyon too!!

Another one you might one to try that might seem a bit bizarre is Zanzibar Clove from Lonestar.  It's really nice.


----------



## NancyRogers (May 28, 2011)

Some that hubby likes ...

Black vetiver cafe from southern garden scents
Bay rum from Oregon trails
Redwood & cedar from bert's heaven scent

And these two gender neutral scents
Sweet orange chili pepper and lime cilantro both from natures garden

I recently got the perfect man and green Irish tweed from ng. They both smell really good, but I haven't soaped them yet. 

I'm always on the look out for scents Hubby will like.


----------



## krissy (May 28, 2011)

funny thing is that i am making all of them for women.  they want them more than feminine scents. :shock:


----------



## newbie (May 28, 2011)

Ha! That reminds me of a woman I gave a bar of Ancient Sedona to. She was swooning over it. Said she didn't want to smell like that herself, but it made her think of a man. I told her to keep it on her bedside table and just take a whiff every now and then. She absolutely adored it. Personally, I would love to smell like that!

Maybe there's some sort of trend. I've recently had women very interested in what I though of as my more manly scents, but I don't have too many guys interested in soap. The women love them, though!


----------



## Tabitha (May 28, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> Maybe there's some sort of trend. I've recently had women very interested in what I though of as my more manly scents, but I don't have too many guys interested in soap. The women love them, though!



My best sellers tend to be my unisex scents.


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 30, 2011)

I love *Cool Water *... my hubby used to wear this more than any other of his 'perfumes' and it's a smell I love to have around.  My kids (late 20's) love it also and now their friends (male and female) are asking them to get some from their Mum.

I have many male friends requesting more cakes of the soap I make with EO's *sweet orange and patchouli* ... which has poppy seeds and oatbran in it.

EO *lemon myrtle* has also been popular with males, as has the soap I mixed EO's *tea tree and lemon*.


----------



## lauramw71 (May 31, 2011)

I like
Green Irish Tweed - NG
Dude - NG
Aqua Di Gio - NG
Stud - NG
Tommy Type - NG

My hunny's fav is LeMale from SOS.  I only bought a sample from them and made it into a roll on so I don't know how it behaves in anything except jojoba...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2011)

I am totally in love with Cracklin' Birch from Nature's Garden.  I bought it to make a soap for my Mr. but I've found that I like using it too.  That will be a forever fragrance for me.


----------



## saltydog (Jun 1, 2011)

tomara said:
			
		

> newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just got Black Canyon, it makes my eyes roll back in my head (that's good!)


----------



## LillaSyster (Jun 2, 2011)

My recent favorite is Sexy Men from SweetCakes. I could sniff this all day!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 2, 2011)

**** mens fo/eo swap?****

Would you ladies like to do a mens fo swap? It would not be a product swap. just a scent swap. You could send little glass vials labeled with the scent or perhaps a sliver of soap if you had some made. I'd love to try all the scents mentioned!

I will PM you all. Please respond to the thread if you would & I can set the swap up when I return on Monday.

Many of your favorite suppliers carry the glass vials 100 count for approx $20.00. It would be a cheap way to try a whole lot of scents! Please think about it.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 2, 2011)

Tabitha I'd be happy to be in this swap, but are there restrictions on what ingredients can be sent internationally?

I don't have glass vials, so it would have to be slivers of soap if I was in the swap.

I know that soap containing any bee ingredient can not be sent to New Zealand ... and I'm not sure about dairy products.  Are there other countries that have rules on specific products?


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in for the swap.  I think Southern Garden Scents has those little sniffy containers.  I've been wanting to try their Black Pepper so I think I'll order that and some sniffy containers.  Maybe I'll try the new Tasmanian Lavender they have as well.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, I see now that you said we could send sample soap.  I'll do that instead.  I have a few batches of manly soap made and I can make some more.  I swear Hubby is eating it in the shower.


----------



## saltydog (Jun 2, 2011)

I would be happy to send sample soap also, I don't have those tiny vials.
How would you get FO in there?

If we send soap, let me know what size!


----------



## LillaSyster (Jun 2, 2011)

I can do slivers! Just let me know the details once everything is decided.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 2, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> I would be happy to send sample soap also, I don't have those tiny vials.
> How would you get FO in there?
> 
> If we send soap, let me know what size!



You can use droppers or pipettes to get fo into vials.

I am headed out the door now and will set a swap up on Monday. 

Soap slivers are fine so long as we can smell the scent. We are just using them as fragrance samples. They are not intended for use so the size can be minimal.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 2, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> Tabitha I'd be happy to be in this swap, but are there restrictions on what ingredients can be sent internationally?
> 
> I don't have glass vials, so it would have to be slivers of soap if I was in the swap.
> 
> I know that soap containing any bee ingredient can not be sent to New Zealand ... and I'm not sure about dairy products.  Are there other countries that have rules on specific products?



All countries will have different rules. We are not swapping 'soap' though. We are swapping fragrance samples. Some will be in liquid fo & some will be in solid form (oil & lye) but they are fragrance samples for the purpose of our swap, so it should not be an issue.


----------



## newbie (Jun 2, 2011)

I would love to be in on the swap. I'm also awaiting an order from daystar with some of the scents listed on here, but I don't have them yet. If we don't happen to have the FO on hand, but have a bar made with that scent, would it be acceptable to send a small slice of soap? At least people would be able to smell it.


----------



## JenniferSews (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in.  Mine will be soap slivers though.


----------



## newbie (Jun 2, 2011)

Duh! That's what I get for not reading all the posts and just jumping on to say I'm interested. I see it's already been mentioned that soap slivers are fine. Sorry!


----------



## Adema (Jun 4, 2011)

I am in.. but it could take a while sending it from Iceland. I am going to boston in 2 weeks maybe I could send it from there..?


----------



## pgnlady (Jun 4, 2011)

I can do slivers as well... or cotton ball sniffies for the one's I haven't soaped yet.  Just let me know.


----------



## lauramw71 (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't make soap, or have any of the lil perfume vials so I will have to sit this one out.


----------



## Bama (Jun 5, 2011)

I used some Drakkar FO and it is fabulous. I have more request from all the men in my family to make more.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 6, 2011)

Bama said:
			
		

> I used some Drakkar FO and it is fabulous. I have more request from all the men in my family to make more.



Do you mind sharing with us where you get your Drakkar?  How does it behave in CP?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 9, 2011)

Th swap is up. I posted it in the swap forum.


----------



## honor435 (Jun 10, 2011)

Black canyon- peak( they have 25% off shipping right now)
all the men I make this for, come back for more! My hubby will not use anything else.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Has anyone used sandlewood, just bought some, if so what would you mix it with?  tea tree oil?  Bergmont?


----------



## krissy (Jun 12, 2011)

sandalwood and vanilla is nice


----------

